

Build it with me: Hacker News Reader App - niico
http://www.nico.im/post/35289091184/build-it-with-me-hacker-news-reader-app

======
xauronx
Hmm, I'm kind of interested. Your UI layout looks great. I might play with it
at home a bit tonight to see what I can come up with. For future reference,
here are some helpful things:

<http://www.hnsearch.com/api> <http://hndroidapi.appspot.com/>
<https://github.com/glebpopov/Hacker-News-Droid-API>

------
hcarvalhoalves
Why every site has to have an App so I can read it nowadays? What's wrong with
a site being a site?

~~~
jug6ernaut
For the same reason that anything has a mobile application, because generally
they are easier to use. Why browse a website built for a 15" laptop when you
can have application with the same relevant information perfectly formatted
for my device? Sure you can make a mobile version of the website, and they are
step up for sure. But they still do not offer the simplicity and ease of use
of a good mobile application can.

------
SkippyZA
Choose to go HTML5 + Phonegap and we could possibly talk

~~~
speg
Please don't. This needs to be a slick native experience. It's too bad I'm
still cutting my teeth on iOS as this looks like a fun first project!

------
mikeevans
Images are giving 403 errors for me.

~~~
niico
Stupid third world image hosting :D FIXED!

